# Synkro



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

gottdi said:


> New controller is in the house. We will be installing and running it through it's paces during the next few weeks. We are glad to be part of the Synkro Beta Team. We will give them excellent information and I will be glad to see the controller on the market soon. So far, results are excellent. Stay Tuned.
> 
> Pete
> 
> New blog and photo page: http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw


Can you share any basic information about the controller?

Volt Range?
Amp Range?
Price Range?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Can you share any basic information about the controller?
> 
> Volt Range?
> Amp Range?
> Price Range?



synkromotive.com


----------

